# Wisconsin vs. Ohio State



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

No disrespect to OSU they are a terrific team but how do they get ranked ahead of the Badgers with more losses including losing to Wisconsin?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

It's a good question, but I understand why. OSU has lost "AT" 3 of the top 5 teams in the country. They had a chance to tie us at the buzzer but couldn't convert. I think when the AP votes, they take into account that we still have to play at Ohio State, which most will think that Wisconsin will lose, and that if the two teams matched up at a neutral court, I think most would pick OSU to win that too. Ohio State has been hot recently, winning there last...7 in a row? A lot of those games coming on the road. Not to mention we just lost to Indiana, a team that Ohio State beat.

We'll have our chance to prove the voters wrong, but as of right now I think the polls are legit.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Because the polls have nothing to do with reality. If you lose you slide down 3 to 5 spots, if you don't lose, you move up.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Because the polls have nothing to do with reality. If you lose you slide down 3 to 5 spots, if you don't lose, you move up.


Exactly. It all depends on when you lose. Wisconsin lost most recently, thus Ohio St. is ranked higher.


----------



## Tmac4MVP1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Game is tomorrow (or i guess later today) wisconsin will win this game and ESPN who for some reason seems to hate the badgers, or at least disrespect what theyve done this season will have to admit wisconsin is a legitimate championship contender


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Go Badgers!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's not always about talent in college basketball. The National Champ is almost always one of the two most talented teams in the country (and usually the most talented), but good coaching and experience plays a huge factor in getting to the later rounds.

God I hope we win this one. I can't sleep. I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight. It's not even a frickin tournament game! Is this what Kansas/UCLA/Duke/UNC fans suffer through every year?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

The Badgers loss at MSU shows why OSU was ranked ahead of them. I guess once Ohio St. wins this one, we can all put to rest the idea of who should be #1.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep but if Wisconsin wins.. I still think they are the better team.. tOSU may win the Big Ten today though.. that could very well happen.. in the end, I feel Wisconsin is the better team..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mentioning of Big Ten teams.. Bubble teams.. who's in, who's out? from the Big Ten.. Be nice to hear some replies!

BTW there's no doubt I'll be watchin this one today!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Let this be a barometer for all of you who participate in brackets during March. This game will be Wisconsin's measurement of how well they'll do in the tournament. They play well and win, we'll prolly be a 1 seed with a great chance of making the Final Four. They play poorly and lose this game, and everybody in the nation is going to be picking them to be upset in the 2nd round, and possibly even the first.

I love our team, but we don't win today. We lose here, win our home finale against MSU. Prolly won't win the Big 10 tournament, and will be in the danger zone come tournament time.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

first round loss? :laugh:


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

Who else saw Butch break his arm...that **** was nasty


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't think a loss by the Badgers today, or them not winning the Big 10 tourney means they get upset early in the NCAA tournament. Let's be realistic here, this isn't a game that Wisconsin is supposed to win. Ohio State hasn't lost at home all year. I'm not sure where the Big 10 tourney is being held this year, but I wouldn't be too concerned about Wisconsin unless they were to lose to someone other than Ohio St., Indiana, or Michigan St. I didn't really consider them a final four contender anyway (not enough shooters on the team), but I don't think it's time to panic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The end to this game was just disgusting. I mean how stupid did the guards from both teams get. Terrible passes, terrible decisions. Very frustrating to watch.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

It's kind of a strange game. Wisconsin has gotten a lot of fortunate calls by the refs, but then again they've been hurt with injuries in this game. 4 secs left for the result. Bad decision to call a timeout IMO.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> The end to this game was just disgusting. I mean how stupid did the guards from both teams get. Terrible passes, terrible decisions. Very frustrating to watch.


No one played worse today than Alando Tucker. He brings nothing to the table at all. The only time I like the ball in his hands now is in the high post actively looking to pass.... but he rarely looks to pass in the high post. Your boy is just not a very good basketball player. My relationship with him has gone from love/hate to full hate. Alando Tucker is not very good. Do you people now see why the biggest UW homer on bbb.net keeps voting for Durant as POY?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

One point loss.. Congrats to tOSU for the B10 conference title.. Still think Wisconsin has to be better IMHO..


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> No one played worse today than Alando Tucker. He brings nothing to the table at all. The only time I like the ball in his hands now is in the high post actively looking to pass.... but he rarely looks to pass in the high post. Your boy is just not a very good basketball player. My relationship with him has gone from love/hate to full hate. Alando Tucker is not very good. Do you people now see why the biggest UW homer on bbb.net keeps voting for Durant as POY?


He looked terrible. Can't shoot the 3, every bank shot he had looked like he heaved it off the backboard from half court. Oden looked bad too. That was the ugliest game I have ever seen.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been saying all year that he can't shoot. It's pretty sad if its taken you this long to realize that.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> I don't think a loss by the Badgers today, or them not winning the Big 10 tourney means they get upset early in the NCAA tournament. Let's be realistic here, this isn't a game that Wisconsin is supposed to win. Ohio State hasn't lost at home all year. I'm not sure where the Big 10 tourney is being held this year, but I wouldn't be too concerned about Wisconsin unless they were to lose to someone other than Ohio St., Indiana, or Michigan St. I didn't really consider them a final four contender anyway (not enough shooters on the team), but I don't think it's time to panic.


Well they played well, so I'm not going to doubt them yet. This game wasn't ugly, people just don't understand the defensive intensity that was on the court. No easy shots were taken.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I've been saying all year that he can't shoot. It's pretty sad if its taken you this long to realize that.


Uh, I was talking about this game. Thanks for being an ******* though. Appreciate that.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

He's not bad...he's just streaky. I feel bad for him though because a lot of the nation had their eyes on this game today and he didn't come through. Hopefully down the road he'll get another chance to improve his draft stock...he's a great kid.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah he didn't come through. He just did exactly what he's been doing his entire career except for a few big games.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Both of these teams are a bit overrated in my opinion. Wisco doesnt have the talent and OSU doesnt have the basketball acumen. Too bad they can't combine to make a team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Both of these teams are a bit overrated in my opinion. Wisco doesnt have the talent and OSU doesnt have the basketball acumen. Too bad they can't combine to make a team.


So how many Big East teams are better?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

T.Shock said:


> Uh, I was talking about this game. Thanks for being an ******* though. Appreciate that.


I was responding to Nimritz's post obv.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> So how many Big East teams are better?



We'll see tournament time. I believe Georgetown _could _handle both of these teams. Jeff Green would be the best player on the court in both games. I'm not saying they're better but they're definitely on par and it would be a fun match up. I don't believe either of these teams are true number 1's. UCLA, Florida, UNC. Despite some hiccups those guys are the elite class. 

Other than that there's no team who could. 

Also JN don't be bitter dude. Syracuse is getting some good recruits. Maybe next year.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gtown07 said:


> We'll see tournament time. I believe Georgetown _could _handle both of these teams. Jeff Green would be the best player on the court in both games. I'm not saying they're better but they're definitely on par and it would be a fun match up. I don't believe either of these teams are true number 1's. UCLA, Florida, UNC. Despite some hiccups those guys are the elite class.
> 
> Other than that there's no team who could.
> 
> Also JN don't be bitter dude. Syracuse is getting some good recruits. Maybe next year.


Hmmm, G'Town would handle both teams? That's a strong statement bro...you mean handling like we handled both Pitt and Marquette? If you recorded the game yesterday, watch how each shot is severely contested and how we never let Oden get an easy basket without hacking him. The game wasn't high scoring because we don't play defense like the North Carolina's and the Kansas' out there, where if they get beat they just let the guy score and start running to the offensive side of the court.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't know if Georgetown would handle either team, but they would definitely compete with them.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I don't know if Georgetown would handle either team, but they would definitely compete with them.



That's exactly what I said. Georgetown obviously wouldn't handle them. But it would def. be a good game that would be even. And the hoyas beat Marquette and Pitt too. by 18 and 8. 

I understand apelman that Wisco plays good D. All I'm saying is that Jeff Green would be a tough assignment and it would be a very good game that I would look forward to. 

Obviously if g'town shoot 29% from the field like they did tonight, then it would be a blowout ....Boeheim just kills the Hoyas every time no matter his personel.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

In your very first sentence you state "We could handle either team". Meaning that you guys could blow either team out, I don't think so bro.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Haha that was quick. I was just going to edit my post explaining what I meant by handle. I meant that Georgetown could handle the team in the sense that it would be a close game and the Hoyas could keep pace. If anything I was suggesting that Wisconsin would be the clear favorite but Georgetown could def. play in their league which I wouldve never said in November or even December.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I was responding to Nimritz's post obv.


I'm a Wisconsin alum and have been commenting on Tucker's shot for years both on and off the forum. I know what he brings to the table.



apelman42 said:


> The game wasn't high scoring because we don't play defense like the North Carolina's and the Kansas' out there, where if they get beat they just let the guy score and start running to the offensive side of the court.


Kansas plays the best defense in the country...

And North Carolina is #3.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Based on what Nim? PPG allowed? I don't buy into that stuff. Kansas' averages are low because they love to play their best against the mediocre competition. Sure they can hold teams like Nebraska to 39 points...that's great. But when real teams coming knocking...aka Florida and A&M, Kansas has given up an average of 75 ppg...not good. As for Carolina, I saw Ohio State lay like 80 somethin against them without Oden...same scenario...they can kill the little teams and everyone thinks that they're great, but it doesn't mean ****...if anything it shows no class because they feel the need to win by 40 instead of a comfortable 15. And of course when you're up by 40, the opposition shows little or no motivation to get back in the game, causing them to give up mentally and physically.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'd say the two best defenses in the country are Florida's and UCLA's...the reason they made the national championship last year. Where were UNC and Kansas again?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not really sure how you can argue against Kansas or UNC as being among the best defensive teams in the country.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Based on *points per possession*, Apelman.

Kansas is allowing .849 points per possession this season. .025 fewer than any other team, which is huge. The difference between #2 and #10 is .035.

North Carolina is allowing .903, which is #7, but does not take into account the opponents faced. Holy Cross then would be a top 10 defense.

If you adjust for schedule faced, Kansas is still pretty clearly #1, although Duke closes the gap. Then there's North Carolina and after that a pretty huge gap to #4 which is Michigan State.

Your favorites, Florida, Texas A&M, and UCLA clock in at #10, #6, and #12 respectively. Wisconsin is at 9, Ohio State 13. However neither Big Ten team is ahead of UNC or Kansas in either adjusted, or non-adjusted defense. In fact the best defensive teams in the B-10 this year are Michigan State and Illinois.

Incidentally Apelman, where was the "winning by 40 shows no class" attitude when Pacific and Garner Webb visited the Kohl Center?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, Wisconsin plays at a much slower pace than UNC or Kansas so it's hard for them to really blow a lot of teams out.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok fine, Kansas has the best defense in the nation. If those numbers are true...they should at least make it to the elite 8, afterall, great defense should get you at least that far right?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> Ok fine, Kansas has the best defense in the nation. If those numbers are true...they should at least make it to the elite 8, afterall, great defense should get you at least that far right?


Not necessarily, but it's a good start. Of course, a good draw helps, too. They'll have a much tougher time getting to the Elite 8 if they run into Georgetown or Duke in the Sweet 16, for example.


----------

